# Do you think sugar gliders and rats could play together?



## Gameruler108

I don't have one (Although i'd love one xD), but I was thinking.. I read somewhere that since gliders don't smell like rodents, animals like dogs and cats don't feel the urge to eat them. Rats and gliders are both playful, fun animals.. So I was wondering, for playtime, do you think they'd play or try to eat eachother?


----------



## Sabatea

I would absolutely not ever put them together. My brother had a pair (And you do at least have to get a pair of gliders) and I had to take care of them all summer for him. Yes, they are sweet and they are playful (Well, one was...) but they are also absolutely capable of hurting another animal. Gliders have clawed hands that they like to use to grip things pretty hard, which was very obvious by the sometimes bleeding pricks on my arms after playing with them. If they grabbed any part of a rat, they could seriously injure them. I have also seen gliders savagely devour some mealworms (You might think I'm exaggerating here, but they really tore those things to shreds), so if they feel threatened, they could easily bite and hurt a rat. Rats could also hurt your gliders by biting them. It's never a good idea to have different species of animals playing aith your rats...


----------



## Gameruler108

Oh my bad, I thought I made it quite obvious that it was a complete hypothetical question, but thanks anyways for your advice. I'll keep it in mind.


----------

